# Sichercheitsrelais für Fussschalter



## waldy (24 September 2011)

Hallo,
Welche Sicherheitsrelais würde passen für Fußschalter .
Fussschalter hat ein Schliesser und ein Öffner .
gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2011)

Wenn du lt. deiner Sicherheitsanalyse ein Zwei-
kanalifes System brauchst und du nur ein Öffner 
und ein Schließer zu Verfügung hast, brauchst du
ein Auswetegerät was Antyvalente Signale ver- 
arbeiten kann. So etwas als reine autarke Relais
Version, wird relativ selten zu finden sein. Sicher-
heits SPS'en können das meistens. 

Ich hoffe du bist dir sicher was du damit deinen
Fußschalter so absicherst.


----------



## waldy (24 September 2011)

Hi,
ja das Stimmt, ein Kanalige Sicherheitsrelais ist sher selten.
Fussschalter hat nur ein Schliesser und ein Öffner - bzw ein Kanalige Sicherheitsrelais brauhce ich dafür.
Nur in in Kataog stehen meistens nur zwei Kanalige Sichercheitsrelais .
Hat jemand schon Fussschalter mit einem Schliesser und einem Öffner an Sicherheitsrelais angeschlossen ? Und was für Sicherheitsrelais war s das ?
gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 September 2011)

Pilz PNOZ Mini Multi


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Welche Sicherheitsrelais würde passen für Fußschalter .
> Fussschalter hat ein Schliesser und ein Öffner .
> gruß


 
Hallo,

schau Dir mal im Anhang das Anschlussbeispiel 5 an. Ist zwar für
eine Schutztür, aber sollte auch für Öffner/Schließer vom Fußschalter gehen.

Diesen Fall können aber auch noch andere Schaltgeräte.

Pass nur auf, daß der Fußschalter auch die richtige Schutzmaßnahme ist.
Der schützt keine Finger, auch wenn die elektrische Schaltung passt.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## waldy (25 September 2011)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort, und wegen Kostenpunkt.
Was kostet durchschnitlich:

- Pilz PNOZ Mini Multi 
und
- PNOZ p1p 
?
gruß waldy


----------



## Tommi (25 September 2011)

Moin Waldy,

da musste hier mal anrufen und fragen, bzw. weiterverbinden lassen.

Tel.: +49 711 3409-0

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## waldy (25 September 2011)

> +49 711 3409-0


 - und wo werde ich mich hin gelanden ?

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2011)

Du landest dann bei Pilz


----------



## waldy (25 September 2011)

hi,
Danke für tipp,
habe letzte Woche schon da telefoniert .
Großere Auswahl in diese Richtugn gibts nicht , da war mir eine PNOZ e3.1p empfollen .
Nur ich möchte auch aus Ihre Erfahrung es wiessen, hatten Sie schon früher was für Fussschalter welche Sichercheits Relais eingebaut ?

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 September 2011)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich noch keine Anwendung gehabt das ein Fußschalter
ein Sicherheitsrelais erfordert hat.


----------



## Safety (25 September 2011)

Hallo,
bitte prüfe doch mal ob der von Dir ausgewählte Fußschalter dem geforderten Sicherheitsniveau genügt. Die meisten haben eine einrastende Stellung im unteren Punkt und eine B10d Angabe und zwei Schließer was die Auswahl an Sicherheitsrelais erheblich vereinfacht.


----------



## waldy (26 September 2011)

Hi,
unsere Fussschalter haben nur ein Schliesser und ein Öffner.

Und ich brauche eine Sichercheits relais, zum auswerten - ob Kabel hat Bruch, Kurzschlüss, und Prellungen-Signal wegen Schlechte Kontakt an Fussschalter.


gruß


----------



## -V- (27 September 2011)

Geht es nur um die Überwachung des Kabels bzw. der Schaltkontakte?
Das könntest du auch mit einer SPS (falls vorhanden), auswertenn


----------



## waldy (27 September 2011)

Hi,
laut nach verschiedene Beratungen von verschiedene Hersteller - nur mit Sicherheitsrelais bekommt man Sichercheitsstufe.
Keine SPS eingäne darf man benutzten.
gruß


----------



## Deltal (28 September 2011)

Welche Kategorie brauchst du denn? Mit einem Welchser Kontakt kommt man ehe nur auf KAT3..


----------



## waldy (28 September 2011)

Hallo,
das ist eine kleine Pressmaschiene, Wekstuck wird von Hand rein gelegt und mit nur Fussschalter betätigt - dann Presse läuft .

So , ihc denke , das es müsste Kat 3 oder 4 sein .

Da Fussschalter bzw Kabel von Fusschalter muss von:
- Kurzschluss
- Falsche Signal ( da wenn kontakten an Fussschalter hat schon Korrosion, und deswegen kann Falsche Signal in Stillstand an steuerung kommen )
- Kabelbruch

überwacht werden .


----------



## ge_org (28 September 2011)

Hallo Waldy,

vielleicht solltest Du bei PILZ nochmals anrufen und denen erklären, dass Du die kleine Presse mit einem Fussschalter starten willst, die werden dir dann sicher das richtige Produkt empfehlen!

Georg


----------



## Sockenralf (28 September 2011)

Hallo,

wie sind denn im Moment des Pressens die Hände "überwacht"?

Schon mal mit der BG die Sache durchgesprochen?



MfG


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (28 September 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie sind denn im Moment des Pressens die Hände "überwacht"?
> 
> ...



:idea:

Die Finger sollten natürlich in der Nase stecken, um Gold zu finden..


Nee.. mal ehrlich.. Eine Presse NUR mit einem Fussschalter zu sichern ist heftig..

Schaufel dir da mal besser kein Grab..


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## waldy (3 Oktober 2011)

> Schaufel dir da mal besser kein Grab..


 - nun momental läuft die Maschiene mit Fussschalter, aber nur mit einem Schlisser ( von Fussschalter ) dierekt an SPS angeschlossen .

Meinst du , wäre es besser so lassen und warten bis es was passiert?

gruß


----------



## Tommi (3 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Meinst du , wäre es besser so lassen und warten bis es was passiert?
> 
> gruß


 
Nein!!!!

Bist Du denn juristisch verantwortlich, d.h. gehst Du in den Knast, oder bevor das passiert, zahlst Du eine Geldstrafe???

Ist das bei Euch geklärt?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## waldy (4 Oktober 2011)

Hi,
ich bin nur als Elektriker eingestellt .
Die Maschiene war schon so von andere Leute verdrahtet / aufgebaut, bevor ich kamm .

Nur die Frage , als Elektriker muss ich :

1 - diese " Lücke / Fehler " von Maschiene beseitigen .

2 - oder ich muss nichts machen ? Nur Meister informieren und das war s von meine Seite ?

Falls was passiert ( wenn ich lasse so und mache nichts an der Maschiene ) -  wer wird in diese Fall beantwortlich für Arbeitsunfall ?

gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wer trägt denn bei euch welche Verantwortung?


MfG


----------



## Safety (4 Oktober 2011)

Hallo, 
es gehört einiges an speziellem Fachwissen und vor allem Erfahrung dazu eine Risikobeurteilung an einer Maschine  durch zuführen. Die daraus resultierende Schutzmaßnahmen ebenso, bist Du der Meinung dieses Fachwissen und die Erfahrung zu haben? Ich denke nicht, also überlasse dies den entsprechenden Fachleuten, ich gehe davon aus das Du bei einem Maschinenbetreiber arbeitest, hier muss es Sicherheitsfachkräfte geben, bringe doch Deine Bedenken diesem vor oder wende Dich an Deinen Meister. 
Wenn Du diese Maschine umbaust bist Du verantwortlich!


----------



## waldy (4 Oktober 2011)

hi, die Maschiene war so gekauft ( ich gehe davon, das Maschiene war bei anderem Betrieb eingebaut und bei andere Firma in Betrieb genommen ) .

Momental Maschiene steht noch in Stillstand - nur bevor die Maschiene wird an Strom angeschlossen - muss man Steuerung mit Fussschalter verbessern oder weiter so lassen ?

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin nur als Elektriker eingestellt .
> Die Maschiene war schon so von andere Leute verdrahtet / aufgebaut, bevor ich kamm .
> 
> ...



Waldy da ich davon übezeugt bin das dir Fachliche Kompetenz feht um disesen
Fall beurteilen zu können, kann ich dir nur raten das an deinen Vorgesetzten weiter-
zugeben. Wenn du da etwas eigenständig rumbastelst, ohne zu wissen was du
da wirklich tust, kannst du im Unglücksfall dafür Haftbar gemacht werden und
haftest Privat. Also lass lieber die Finger davon, Sicherheitstechnik ist Mittler-
weile so Komplex und Anspruchsvoll, das selbst Fachleute schnell an Grenzen
kommen. 

Das ist ein gut gemeinter ratschlag.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> hi, die Maschiene war so gekauft ( ich gehe davon, das Maschiene war bei anderem Betrieb eingebaut und bei andere Firma in Betrieb genommen ) .
> 
> Momental Maschiene steht noch in Stillstand - nur bevor die Maschiene wird an Strom angeschlossen - muss man Steuerung mit Fussschalter verbessern oder weiter so lassen ?
> 
> gruß



Waldy lass die Maschine von einen Fachmann beurteilen, es kann hier keine
Antwort geben was zu machen ist oder was zu lassen ist, ohne die Maschine
in Augenschein genommen zu haben.


----------



## waldy (4 Oktober 2011)

> ohne zu wissen was du
> da wirklich tust


 - nach deine Aussage, ohne zu wiessen kann man nicht welche Schaltplan oder Verdrahtung zu ändern . Da die Maschiene wird sonst sowieso ohne welche Kenntnisse in Steuerung was ändern - wird sowieso das nicht funktionieren. Da muss man erst man wiessen, was änderst du überhaupt in Steuerung .

Ich habe eine Klare Frage hier gestellt - das ich brauche Tipp, welche Fussschalter und passende Sichercheitmodul paasen richtig zusammen.

Da bei betätigung Nottaster von Fussschalter Hydravlik-Ventile mit Sicherheitsrelais werden abgeschalten und Maschiene wird in Not-Halt zustand umgeschaltet.

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2011)

Waldy, unsere Hinweise sollen keine Kritik an deine Fachkompetenz sein,
aber bitte sei einfach vorsichtig. Sicher hast du eine eindeutige Frage gestellt
und du hast auch eindeutige Antworten bekommen, Tommi hat dir ja ein Gerät
in Beitrag #5 genannt. Aber im weiteren Threadvelauf, zeigte sich doch das du
dir garnicht bewusst bist, was eine Veränderung in einer Maschine heißt. 
Werte es lieber als Positiv, das wir dich darauf Hinweisen, wir kennen dich ja
schon ein paar Jahre und wollen dich vor einen Fehler schützen. 
Ich bin schon ein paar Jahre länger wie du im Geschäft glaube ich und Retrofit
ist einer meiner Kernaufgaben, aber ich hole mir sehr gerne Rat von Kollegen
und Externen Rein um sicher zu sein das ich nichts übersehe.


----------



## MSB (4 Oktober 2011)

> Nur die Frage , als Elektriker muss ich :
> 
> 1 - diese " Lücke / Fehler " von Maschiene beseitigen .
> 
> 2 - oder ich muss nichts machen ? Nur Meister informieren und das war s von meine Seite ?



Nur diese Frage ist relevant:
1. Klares Nein.
2. Klares Nein, du musst irgendwen schriftlich informieren (Abteilungsleiter, SIFA, Geschäftsführung)

3. Wenn du schon der Meinung bist, das die Maschine unsicher ist, dann veranlasse bei o.g. Vorgesetzten eine Prüfung der BG, TÜV oder ähnlichen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (4 Oktober 2011)

Jetzt interssiert mich doch diese Maschine irgendwie. Waldy.... was kann denn mit den Händen passieren wenn der Fusschalter betätigt wird ? Ist da eine Qutschgefahr oder ist der Fusschalter weit genug weg von der Maschine installiert ?


----------



## waldy (4 Oktober 2011)

> Sicher hast du eine eindeutige Frage gestellt
> und du hast auch eindeutige Antworten bekommen, Tommi hat dir ja ein Gerät
> in Beitrag #5 genannt. Aber im weiteren Threadvelauf, zeigte sich doch das du
> dir garnicht bewusst bist, was eine Veränderung in einer Maschine heißt.


 - hi Nagel, sag mal , weist du eigentlich selber wo ist unterschied zwischen zwischen Schutztürsteuerung und zwei Hand steuerung ?

Eigentlcih du müsstest es wiessen, das beide sicherheitsrelais für Schutztürsteuerung und zwei Hand Steuerung / bzw Fussschalter - arbeiten ganz unterschidlich.


Da in Schütztürsteuerung erst mal Sicherheitsrelais muss man passen für :
a- Feldkraft
- magnetkraft

mit welche Art türen werden verriegeln und unt entrigeln, und damit mit sichercheitsmodulen überwacht werden sollen. Und abstand / Zeitinterwal wird in S1 und S2 nicht überwacht ( laut Schaltplan aus Tipp #5 ) . 


Bei Zwei -Hand steuerung Sichercheitrelais wird überwacht:
a- ob S1 und S2 gleichzeitig betätigt werden 8 wenn gibt s unterschied in Zeit - Relais geht in Störung .
b- ob gibt s Kurzschlüss oder Kabelbruch in zweikanalige schaltung bei Querverbindung .

Deswegen ich weiss was ich suche und bin immer noch auf die Suche , nach richtige Kombination Fusschalter + Sicherheitsmodul .

gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (4 Oktober 2011)

> Ist da eine Qutschgefahr


 - 
ja, genau. Das war letzte Fehler gewesen. nach installation neue Kabel H05 BQ 1,5 x3 nach Spätere Zeit Kabel war kurzgeschlossen. Ob da stapler war drauf gefahren, oder Schwere Werkzeug drauf stand - weiss ich nicht. Nur Kabel war kurzgeschlossen .

Gefahr - Maschine bekommt ständig Signal " Start" von Fusasschalter, obwohl Fusschalter war nicht betätigt .

gruß


----------



## rostiger Nagel (4 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi Nagel, sag mal , weist du eigentlich selber wo ist unterschied zwischen zwischen Schutztürsteuerung und zwei Hand steuerung ?



Hallo waldy,
ich versichere dir ich kenne den Unterschied, bist du dir sicher ob du den
Unterschied kennst? Grundsätzlich kannst du eine Zweihandsteuerung aus
Schützen aufbauen und wäre somit auch eine Schützsteuerung.



waldy schrieb:


> Eigentlcih du müsstest es wiessen, das beide sicherheitsrelais für Schutztürsteuerung und zwei Hand Steuerung / bzw Fussschalter - arbeiten ganz unterschidlich.
> 
> 
> Da in Schütztürsteuerung erst mal Sicherheitsrelais muss man passen für :
> ...



Waldy das Relais was dir Tommi genannt hat, ist kein Zweihandrelais, es ist
ein Multifunktionales Relais für Not-Aus und Schutztür. Wenn du dir wie Tommi 
dir schon geschrieben hat, das Schaltbild Nr. 5 angeschaut hättest und dazu
auch noch verstanden hättest, würdest du versuchen diesen Weg weiter zu
gehen. Oder ein einfacher Anruf bei Schaltgeräte Herstellern hätte dir auch 
geholfen, ich meine es wurde auch schon geschrieben das du mal bei Pilz 
anrufen solltest, dir ist glaube garnicht bewusst das die hier mitlesen und
auf deinen Anruf warten. 
Im übrigen sind einkanalige Zweihandrelais sehr schwer zu bekommen, ich weiß
nicht mal ob Pilz die im Programm hat. Für deinen Anwendungsfall heißt das
du deinen Fußschalter noch modifizieren müsstest. 

Wenn du bei deiner Fußschalter Lösung bleiben möchtest, kannst du das auch
mit zwei Schützen Querschlußsicher aufbauen. Wenn man weiß wie es geht.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> -
> ja, genau. Das war letzte Fehler gewesen. nach installation neue Kabel H05 BQ 1,5 x3 nach Spätere Zeit Kabel war kurzgeschlossen. Ob da stapler war drauf gefahren, oder Schwere Werkzeug drauf stand - weiss ich nicht. Nur Kabel war kurzgeschlossen .
> 
> Gefahr - Maschine bekommt ständig Signal " Start" von Fusasschalter, obwohl Fusschalter war nicht betätigt .
> ...



Ich meinte jetzt bestimmt nicht das Kabel sondern den Bediener *ROFL*


----------



## waldy (5 Oktober 2011)

> Ich meinte jetzt bestimmt nicht das Kabel sondern den Bediener


 - hi, und wo ist das unterschied ? Gefahr ist Gefhar .
Wenn Maschiene bekamm jede Zeit Signal zum Starten ( wegen kurzgeschlossene Kabel von Fussschalter ) , und Bediener würde zufällig in die Maschiene Werkstück rein legen und Maschiene würde in diese Zeit gestartet - dann gabt s auch gefahr, das Bediener ( Hände ) würden gequescht.
gruß waldy


----------



## MeisterLampe81 (5 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi, und wo ist das unterschied ? Gefahr ist Gefhar .
> Wenn Maschiene bekamm jede Zeit Signal zum Starten ( wegen kurzgeschlossene Kabel von Fussschalter ) , und Bediener würde zufällig in die Maschiene Werkstück rein legen und Maschiene würde in diese Zeit gestartet - dann gabt s auch gefahr, das Bediener ( Hände ) würden gequescht.
> gruß waldy



*ROFL*

Genau das ist dein Problem.. Der Unterschied zwischen Kabel- und Handquetschung sollte dir deine SiFa oder im schlimmsten falle der Richter erklären können.

Mensch waldy, lass die Finger weg von deinen Umbauplänen!!

Bevor du anfängst den Fußschalter zu erneuern und ein Sicherheitsrelais einzubauen, solltest du dir erstmal Gedanken machen, wie es sein kann, das jemand an der Maschine seine Hände gequetscht bekommt. Hier ist der Ursprung allen übels..

Was sagt denn überhaupt dein Meister/Chef zu dem ganzen Umbau?? Oder ist er immer noch nicht informiert??


Gruß
MeisterLampe81


----------



## Lipperlandstern (5 Oktober 2011)

waldy schrieb:


> - hi, und wo ist das unterschied ? Gefahr ist Gefhar .
> Wenn Maschiene bekamm jede Zeit Signal zum Starten ( wegen kurzgeschlossene Kabel von Fussschalter ) , und Bediener würde zufällig in die Maschiene Werkstück rein legen und Maschiene würde in diese Zeit gestartet - dann gabt s auch gefahr, das Bediener ( Hände ) würden gequescht.
> gruß waldy




Da musst du auf jeden Fall verhindern das die Maschine gestartet wird wenn ein Bediener die Hände drin hat.... Fussschalter oder nicht. Es könnten ja auch die Hände der Putzfrau sein


----------



## Tommi (5 Oktober 2011)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da musst du auf jeden Fall verhindern das die Maschine gestartet wird wenn ein Bediener die Hände drin hat.... Fussschalter oder nicht. Es könnten ja auch die Hände der Putzfrau sein


 
Hallo Axel,

für so einen Fall gibt es eine Geldstrafe von
1000,- bis 3000,-€ wegen fahrlässiger Körperverletzung.

Zumindest habe ich das von einem mittlerweile pensionierten Bekannten
vor ein paar Jahren mal gehört.

Der ist laut seiner Aussage als Sicherheitsfachkraft zusammen mit dem Abteilungsmeister verknackt worden, weil beide es gewusst- und so haben laufen lassen.

Also Presse ohne Handschutzmaßnahme. Der Betriebsartenwahlschalter stand ständig auf "Fussschalter". 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (5 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
  wie so was ausgeht hängt immer vom Richter ab, auf hoher See und vor Gericht…….
  Ich kenn da schon wesentlich schärfere Urteile z.B. ½ Jahr auf Bewährung.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie so was ausgeht hängt immer vom Richter ab, auf hoher See und vor Gericht…….
> Ich kenn da schon wesentlich schärfere Urteile z.B. ½ Jahr auf Bewährung.



Könnt ihr nicht mal Zeitungsausschnitte oder Berichte von so etwas hochladen,
um die Leute zu überzeugen, die es immer noch nicht begreifen wollen.


----------



## Tommi (5 Oktober 2011)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht mal Zeitungsausschnitte oder Berichte von so etwas hochladen,
> um die Leute zu überzeugen, die es immer noch nicht begreifen wollen.


 
Moin RN,

würde ich gerne, aber da hat die Öffentlichkeit kein Interesse dran...,
deswegen gibt es keine Zeitungsausschnitte... alles nur mündliche Überlieferungen am Rande von Schulungen, Seminaren, ..............

Unter einem Toten geht der Lokalredakteur lieber zur Geflügelzuchtausstellung...:s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 November 2011)

noch mal zum Thema, habe ich gerade bei Siemens endeckt http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/56600771


----------

